# Blair has lost the plot......................BIG TIME



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

http://othernews.uk.myway.com/article// ... 95A00.html

I know that this story surfaced in the media a few weeks ago, but....*WHAT THE FUCK* has this cu nt done to warrant a nomination for a Knighthood.

And the thought of that freak of a wife being a "Lady" is enough to make one a republican.

[smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

He's a MK1 prat, not a MK2?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

flame room perhaps?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> flame room perhaps?


Yes quite!

That sort of language is all a bit to colourful for us delicate little flowers over here on the MKII Forum :lol:


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Mods, can you move this to the flame room please.

I think it's well deserved. Just look at the knighthood's dished out to so-called "Captains of Industry" (i.e. anybody giving big political donations). This smacks of the usual Beckham jealousy.


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

vagman said:


> http://othernews.uk.myway.com/article//20061106/B17042431162835595A00.html
> 
> I know that this story surfaced in the media a few weeks ago, but....*WHAT THE FUCK* has this cu nt done to warrant a nomination for a Knighthood.
> 
> ...


unacceptable use of language on this forum :!:


----------



## TTdriver (Sep 2, 2006)

I still havent seen a MK2 on the road yet :?


----------



## James1001 (Jul 2, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> Mods, can you move this to the flame room please.
> 
> I think it's well deserved. Just look at the knighthood's dished out to so-called "Captains of Industry" (i.e. anybody giving big political donations). This smacks of the usual Beckham jealousy.


If England had won the world cup then yes, but as we didnt then no.
His lacklustre performance does not warrant a knighthood. Dont be a sheep thinking it does.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

James1001 said:


> If England had won the world cup then yes, but as we didnt then no.
> His lacklustre performance does not warrant a knighthood. Dont be a sheep thinking it does.


Baahhh


----------



## James1001 (Jul 2, 2006)

Wolverine said:


> James1001 said:
> 
> 
> > If England had won the world cup then yes, but as we didnt then no.
> ...


 :roll:


----------

